# break even with Lifetime Bolt



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

I read through some of the older posts when the Bolt Lifetime was $600. If I can get it for $400, is the break-even time now worth it? I've never had monthly, and I never had the Comcast DVR to compare. I figure it's somewhere around 3 1/2- 4 years to come out ahead now? 

Is that worth it now? Some of the arguments against Lifetime have made sense, but they seem to have been based on the $600 price.

Sorry, I've been out of the subscription loop. I've been Lifetime since 1999, and I transfered it to my OLED Series 3. I'd stick with that, but I'm thinking of getting some Mini's for two other TV's.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Yes, if you are going to use a TiVo Bolt and a couple of TiVo Minis, lifetime at $400 makes sense. Buy it and don't look back.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

There have been some recent price changes for the Bolt. The cost of "all in" (lifetime) is $550. The other options are $15/mo or $150/year. 

If you buy a version 2 Bolt it costs $199 and doesn't include any service. There are still some Version 1 Bolts being cleared out of places like Best Buy, that include one year of service they originally cost $300 but have been as low as $199. The version 1 & 2 Bolts are the same mechanical unit the only difference is if 1 year of service is included or not. 

If you can get your hands on a left over version 1 Bolt there is no reason to buy all in now. If you can get TiVo to sell you a Bolt for $600 with all in, I would buy it, at $750 it is still a little pricey in my mind.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

squiredogs said:


> I read through some of the older posts when the Bolt Lifetime was $600. If I can get it for $400, is the break-even time now worth it? I've never had monthly, and I never had the Comcast DVR to compare. I figure it's somewhere around 3 1/2- 4 years to come out ahead now?
> 
> Is that worth it now? Some of the arguments against Lifetime have made sense, but they seem to have been based on the $600 price.
> 
> Sorry, I've been out of the subscription loop. I've been Lifetime since 1999, and I transfered it to my OLED Series 3. I'd stick with that, but I'm thinking of getting some Mini's for two other TV's.


Where are you getting All in on a bolt for $400? I'd sure like to purchase that option....


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

jcthorne said:


> Where are you getting All in on a bolt for $400? I'd sure like to purchase that option....


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=540898


----------



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

I went for it, so out of habit, I have yet another lifetime TiVo. I have Comcast coming to torture me tomorrow installing my service. Since I don't have the Bolt until next week, I'll fire up the Lifetimed S3 tomorrow, and then decide on keeping it or selling it when the Bolt arrives. I'll also end up grabbing at least 1 mini, maybe 2.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

fcfc2 said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=540898


No, that is $649 for a new bolt with lifetime. Not a lifetime sub for $400. Quite a difference.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

jcthorne said:


> No, that is $649 for a new bolt with lifetime. Not a lifetime sub for $400. Quite a difference.


Hi,
It's only "quite a difference" in your mind. For others looking for signs of reductions in "all in" pricing this offer seems significant. The 1TB Bolt with "All in" had been $900+. This offer is $200 less.
If you are waiting for "all in" pricing to drop for subscribed units, I wouldn't expect any until the current one year subs run out but you may get lucky towards the holidays.


----------

